# Newberry Bows... the new kid on the block



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Check out what we have to offer you!

Newberry Bows is a new bow company that is dedicated to setting new standards for the bow industry.

Our tolerances are the tightest possible & not just on our pockets! We are talking the ENTIRE BOW here! This allows us to offer the most In Line bow out there.

We use 6061 Aluminum Billets to ensure your bow will be durable as well as reliable.

All bows have 14" Carbon Tough limbs. Durability, speed and stealth silence are a must.

Super Slim Torque Free Grip

The TDC Cam has a super smooth draw curve and wide track.

Brownell D-75 Thin String Material complements our TDC Cam.

Our bows have Skyline Apparition Excel Camouflage and are double-dipped for clarity and longevity.

Plus, our bows can be broken down in the field when needed! Just back each pocket out 14 turns (two to three turns at a time on each pocket) and change your string or insert a peep, Whatever you need!

Ok, so now you're thinking this bow has got to be slow which is why we have to make a big deal out of our top of the line, out of this world quality. Wrong.

As a matter of fact we have one of the fastest bows out there! Plus if you are not pulling much weight or just can't seem to find arm extensions to lengthen your draw This Is the bow for you!

Plus you get a FREE BOW CASE with your bow!

Warranty Issues? Not with us! Axle to Axle Lifetime Warranty! We want our Customer Service to shine above the rest. After all, you are the reason why we are in this business! We just want to see some happy archers.

Our Quality is equivalent or better than all of your top bows. Still Don't Believe us? Bring us your favorite bow and we'll show you the Newberry Difference!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

How much is the SB1?

Monty53


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

The link below has better pictures than the Newberry website...

http://www.fastestbows.com/reviews/newberry_sb1.htm

Don't take this the wrong way, but you should try and "dress up" your website a little, especially the images.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*the B1 and Sb1*

Both retail for $550.00 to $699.00 depending on the dealer

we are having a special Introductary offer for new dealers If anyone is Interested in the new Archery pro LLC. Newberry bows 
please E mail me.

These two bows are going to shake up the Archery Industry
this year at Indy!


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

The Review at Fastestbows.com had the First name right 
but the President of Archery Pro LLC. is Richard Batdorf.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I have been shooting my B-1 for about two months now and I couldn't be happier. 280 fps with a 400 grain arrow at 70# and 29" draw. Definately fast enough. Smooth draw for a single cam. It took me 6 weeks to even bother to put a stabilizer on this bow. It balances well and there is little to no handshock. Nice! 

The handle takes some getting used to. However, the design is nice because it is mounted with two screws. What this means is that with limited woodworking skills you can make a new rear grip for this bow in any angle you desire. I'm in the process of making a dozen new grips in 1/2 degree increments so that I can try each one out and find the exact handle angle for ME 

It is accurate too. I have shot a 40 yard RobinHood with this bow using a whisker bisquit. The continued accuracy of this bow has been very satifying. I am having a blast throwing Magnus Stinger broadheads at 60 and 70 yards and staying on paper plate targets with ease. 

Due to a little mishap I replaced the string with one made of Ultracam from Berry Strings. Wayne's string is of higher quality than the stock one, but that's true of nearly every other manufacturer. 

I hunted hard this year with my bow and it's light weight was a blessing. I wasn't able to take a moose this year. I have passed up a couple grizzlies with it because they were too small. We only get one bear every four years so I have to make it count. I am heading out caribou hunting on Halloween so maybe then it will draw first blood.

My biggest issue is that this bow was such a huge step up from my PSE that I'm wanting a new bow to try out.

How about a dual cam bow Probow1??


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

let us shake things up real good with the single cam bows first.


----------



## R.I.P. (Dec 11, 2002)

How do I go about contacting the guys at Newberry bows, Is there an e-mail address or fax number that I can use.

ThanX

R.I.P.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Yes*

Phone 423-855-5745
FAX 423-855-7547
business hours are 11:00 AM. to 7:00 PM. Mon thru Fri
and 10:00 AM to6:00 PM. Sat.


----------



## R.I.P. (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Probow1

ThanX for that, I'll get onto them and see what the go is. These bows seem to have got a pretty good rap from Fastestbow.com.

ThanX again

R.I.P.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

R.I.P

I will be looking forward to talk to you! 

You can also contact me at 
[email protected]


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*2004 SB1*

2004 Sb1


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*SB1pic2*

SB12004


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*2004SB1*

Specs 
34 1/2" axle to axle
6 3/4" brace height
23-30" draw
325+ IBO 
fast and super easy to shoot


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmm...looks like a new cam  

Looks good Richard. Did you get the module I sent back?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> *Hmmm...looks like a new cam
> 
> Looks good Richard. Did you get the module I sent back? *


yes i did hope the bow is treating you well and nice shooting on your robin hood Richard


----------



## southpawhunter (Aug 29, 2003)

*Newberry Bows*

Make sure you guys bring a couple L/H bows to the ATA show in January. I'm looking forward to seeing your product.


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

You may be in luck, I happen to know that Probowl shoot lefty also


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Newberry Bows*



southpawhunter said:


> *Make sure you guys bring a couple L/H bows to the ATA show in January. I'm looking forward to seeing your product. *


 Not to worry we would not leave those lefties out! Richard


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*RE:Not to worry we would not leave those lefties out!*

Hey I resemble that remark!  

I have to look at the Lefty model all day at the shop... sometimes the temptation is too hard to resist!!!
I gotta get my daily fix


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Hey Probow1,
That looks like Patsy Bear from the Zenith web site.  
I love that dude.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Here are some group shots done by bigpappascout
with the Newberry and some TURBOS
at 20yds. They were over 330fps and this is not the fast bow.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I re read the message from bigpppascout and It looks like the TURBOS were flying around the mid 350s per second. whew!!!! and this is not the really fast Newberry!!!
I am impressed!!!!


----------



## Futuredoc (Nov 3, 2003)

*B1*

SB1 doesn't look as forgiving as I would like, but I would really like to shoot the B1. I live in GA, so would I have to drive up to Tenn. in order to shoot one of these things. Also, is the limb screw prone to stripping out? I really like the idea of not having to have a bow press, but I would think that there might be a problem with the screw stripping out. What kind of warranty do these things come with?

fd


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: B1*



Futuredoc said:


> *SB1 doesn't look as forgiving as I would like, but I would really like to shoot the B1. I live in GA, so would I have to drive up to Tenn. in order to shoot one of these things. Also, is the limb screw prone to stripping out? I really like the idea of not having to have a bow press, but I would think that there might be a problem with the screw stripping out. What kind of warranty do these things come with?
> 
> fd *


The bows come with a liftime warranty axle to axle we have had no problems with the limb bolts stripping out we use the best bolts and the best taps to have a bolt that will not freeze up and be hard to turn what part of georgia are you from? we have a dealer in chattanooga and one in stevenson alabama or we can try to make other arrangements you will be surprised at how forgiving the SB1 is to shoot Richard


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

The SB1 is a really nice bow! Fast and accurate and eliminates the need of a bow press.

If you can make the drive to Chattanooga we are located at 5109 B Brainerd Road just across the street from Brainerd Army store.
We have both models set up to shoot.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The "no press" feature is great, but it's slow. I just use a press most of the time. However, it's REALLY nice to have the option there. In reality I have only taken my bow apart with the limb bolts twice and pressed it twice. 

Hey Snook, what weight arrows was he shooting to go that fast? I get 280 out of mine with 420gr. arrows. Certainly no slouch.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Nick*

I Chronoed A 30 Inch Long Speed Pro 5.5 GR arrow with a Turbo Nock and a 65 Grain arrow 330 FPS.

Something I would also mention is both Newberry models are built to handle light arrows and are very quiet shooting the lighter arrows.


----------



## Futuredoc (Nov 3, 2003)

I live in Macon GA. I make the commute to Atlanta a lot though; i have some family there. I might drive up to Chat. soon and test one. I saw the web site with the numbers. Who do I need to call to tell them I am coming up? I am going to keep my Mathews for the remainder of this season though. Don't have time to get used to another bow, besides that the rut is about to start here. I really like the idea of not having to have a bow press. 

My mathews has a brace height of 6 and 1/4 I am pretty sure. It is an older Z-max. A speed bow to say the least. I am looking for a more forgiving bow, quiet, shock free bow, with a really, really narrow grip. I really like the look of your bow, but having never heard of it, I want to shoot it first.

FD


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*FutureDoc*

You can call me at 423-855-5745 I will have one ready for you to shoot.
 Mike.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Here is a better pic of those group shots


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey ProBow,
Why are you shooting up that poor Renzos Decoy??


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Since I am stuck at the shop (Not that I am complaining)
If i cant get out to shoot shoot the real thing I guess the cardboard doe will have to do  

Those Renzos are so lifelike arent they 

I LOVE My JOB!!!
Mike


----------



## Futuredoc (Nov 3, 2003)

Give you a call soon so that I can get directions and make it up when I get a chance.

Thanks,

Fd


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

There's an SB1 up on EBay...nobody but me has bid on it and I'm not going to take it too high..... SB1 on Ebay


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Okay where are the twin cam pics?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

http://www.newberrybows.com/


----------

